# middlebrow



## Guillaume37

Un ami me demande quel équivalent français on pourrait donner de "middlebrow". On traduit généralement _highbrow_ par "intellectuel". Mais, si on veut exprimer l'idée que c'est un peu intello mais pas trop (ce qui me semble être le sens de _middlebrow_), que fait-on ? que *dit*-on ?

J'ai suggéré, pour l'instant, des approximations du style "gentiment intellectuel", "épate-bourgeois" ou "intellectuel option Télérama", mais rien ne traduit précisément, et avec assez de généralité, _middlebrow_.

(Remarque : _middlebrow_ est employé tel quel dans le _Journal de _Travers _(1976-77)_ de Renaud Camus, qui a paru récemment (Fayard, 2007). C'est de là que vient la question, à l'origine.)​


----------



## joleen

Intellectuellement moyen?


----------



## edwingill

sans prétentions intellectuelles?


----------



## Guillaume37

Merci à tous les deux !!!

Il faudrait quelque chose d'un peu plus péjoratif que "sans prétentions intellectuelles", non ? Peut-être _sans *grande* prétention intellectuelle_ ? Il y a un côté sociologique (d'où l'une de mes hypothèses de travail : "épate-bourgeois").


----------



## sylvainremy

"Middlebrow" traduit bien une absence de positionnement intellectuel ou plus généralement de recherche ou de raffinement culturels ("highbrow"), mais aussi, à la fois, une absence de vulgarité ou de banalité ("lowbrow"). Pour bien faire, il faudrait que la traduction française rende les deux versants du concept: ni banal/commun/populaire/populacier/fruste/vulgaire/grossier, ni recherché/raffiné/sophistiqué, à mi-chemin entre le grossier et le recherché.


----------



## Sheen-A

Pas con. Pas le dernier des cons. 
un peu plus soutenu : pas un ignorant
En tout cas je pense que cette figure de style dont j'ai oublié le nom et qui consiste à suggérer quelque chose en disant l'inverse est adaptée à la situation et la la notion de "moyen" dans middlebrow.
Sinon : middlebrow - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## sylvainremy

L'épithète "middlebrow" ne s'emploie pas pour qualifier des personnes, mais des productions culturelles.


----------



## archijacq

des productions grand public


----------



## Momerath

Le mot "middlebrow" a des connotations très négatives. Les œuvres _middlebrow _(livres, pièces de théâtre, musique, etc.) sont privilégies par ceux qui veulent se montrer supérieurs à la foule mais qui ne sont pas capable d'apprécier l'art qui mérite l'attention des gens intelligents et cultivés. Le culte du _middlebrow_ est une affectation bourgeoise dérisoire.


----------



## catheng06

Bonsoir, 

Je n'ai pas d'idée complète mais peut être que quelque chose avec "petitement. ......." aidera à relancer le brain storming......


----------



## trans-latour

C'est une pièce de théâtre qui ne vise pas très haut.


----------



## tartopom

pseudo-intellectuel  ?


----------



## le chat noir

Maintenant que "bourgeois" est devenu un gros mot, ça devient difficile de penser ce genre de notions. 
Pourtant c'est assez proche de ce que visaient les films de Buñuel dans les années 70, comme "Le charme discret de la b[beep]e".

Je trouve les résultats de Reverso particulièrement consternants. En l'absence de pensée sur nos structures sociales, le mot tombe dans un désert sémantique et ramasse le premier sens qui traîne par-là : "intellectuellement moyen", "centriste", "philistin", "démagogues médiatiques", "culture moyenne", "monde de l'art moyen", "exercice académique empesé"...

Le plus croustillant c'est celui où "middlebrow thinkers" est traduit par "certains". "Les intellectuels petits bourgeois" ça aurait fait tache


----------



## Laurent2018

..."destiné à Mr tout le monde"


----------



## le chat noir

"M tout le monde" c'est le vocabulaire employé par une partie de la population qui représente à tout casser 1/3 des habitants, mais croit apparemment parler au nom de tout le monde.
C'est plutôt "Monsieur Jourdain" qui serait pertinent, à mon avis. Tout le monde en France ne s'essaye pas à tourner des compliments ringards à des marquises.
Plus sérieusement, la figure du bourgeois prétentieux remonte au moins à Louis XIV. C'est juste un archétype culturel.
À mon avis, c'est plutôt bien adapté pour rendre la notion de "middllebrow", et c'est uniquement ce vide laissé dans notre vocabulaire depuis 40 ans qui nous rend incapables de définir de quoi on parle.
Et un petit coup de Google Books pour illustrer tout ça...


----------



## catheng06

Hi,

selon ce que j'ai pu lire du contexte dans ce fil  "pseudo intellectuel" conviendrait à my French ears.

(pour moi pseudo signifie -désolé pour l'expression- qui péte plus haut que son cul, qui se la joue........ et toute autre expression signifiant la même chose)


----------



## wildan1

Momerath said:


> Le mot "middlebrow" a des connotations très négatives.


Non, dans mon milieu du moins ; c'est un terme qui décrit le _grand public -- _selon ses propres valeurs on en tire les conclusions qu'on veut.


----------



## le chat noir

Il y a une page wiki entière sur cette notion. On y parle de "middle class", et en France ça s'appelait la bourgeoisie jusqu'en 1980, avec une tradition de se moquer des prétentions intellectuelles des bourgeois qui remonte au moins au 17ème siècle.


----------



## antoine boileau

Pas sûr que le mot soit toujours péjoratif en anglais, même si c'est le cas majoritairement. L'article wiki, par exemple mentionne les efforts de JB Priestley de défendre les manifestations "middlebrow". 
Comme toujours, la traduction à choisir dépend du contexte : "grand public" me semble celle qui est la plus neutre, mais on pourrait choisir parmi les autres suggestions selon son intention. 
A propos, Ngram viewer démontre que l'utilisation du mot n'a cessé de croitre au 20E siècle ... peut-on en tirer des conclusions ?


----------



## le chat noir

Personnellement ça me semble très explicable, mais c'est un sujet dangereux 
Je note quand même que la page wiki inclut "bourgeoisie" dans sa section "see also".


----------



## Laurent2018

antoine boileau said:


> "grand public"


Càd, pour moi, non spécialisé.

Un juriste, par exemple, est "grand public" sur le fonctionnement d'un réacteur RR d'avion (il en comprendra les grands principes) mais sera expert en droit de la famille ou droit patrimonial.
J'ignore si en France vos agents immobiliers parlent aussi de "maisons bourgeoises", mais perso, je ne vois pas ce que c'est, sinon un truc plus cher que la moyenne des baraques.
Sinon, j'utilise de temps en temps "petit bourgeois" pour signifier qqn qui ne sort pas de sa zone de confort mais qui est quand même curieux de voir l'étranger, et y va en voyage (ultra) organisé (car seul, il serait tétanisé).
A mon avis, "bourgeois" est une notion, un concept, mais plus- ou si peu- un fait social.


----------



## lentulax

'middlebrow' is more a matter of taste than intellect (though obviously the two are linked); so I think sylvainremy in #5 is about right; it most often applies in the context of culture (the arts) in some form, though also in the contect of intellectual artefacts.  However, what he says in#7 - 'L'épithète "middlebrow" ne s'emploie pas pour qualifier des personnes, mais des productions culturelles ' - is completely untrue of the way the word is used in English. There's nothing pseudo about middlebrows (though the charge of being pseudo is one they would stereotypically be ready to level at highbrows), nor anything précieux or reminiscent of M. Jourdain. Their tastes are middlebrow - they rarely pretend to be highbrows, and if you call someone (or some cultural production) middlebrow it will never mean that you are accusing that person or production of pretending to highbrow status. I don't think either that it is* very* negative : I daresay it often has a rather dismissive tone, given its use by 'highbrows' to describe people/cultural artefacts  who/which don't match their level of insight, intellectual acumen, appreciation of the finest or subtlest aspects of art or writing, etc. - clever people can be extraordinarily snotty ; but I think nowadays probably more people would rush to disown the description of 'highbrow' than that of 'middlebrow'; people accused (!) of being highbrow will typically be eager to reassure everyone that they love horseracing, read popular thrillers, and always watch 'Vera' (a popular crime drama) on television, and will keep quiet about the fact that they also love Ovid (in Latin), read the novels of Michel Houellebecq (in French) and , when they visited Olympia, chose to spend some time in the museum . I've certainly heard people describe themselves without embarrassment as middlebrow. Petit bourgeois is a different matter - its use was once mostly confined to political discourse; now I think it would be used simply as a more pointedly negative version of bourgeois.  Bourgeois is usually used with a negative connotation ; it may at times coincide with 'middlebrow', but isn't generally an alternative - its reference is more usually to social/political attitudes, but that's a long story, going beyond this thread.

Middlebrows are seen as being rather traditionalist and conservative in their tastes, not very open to new ideas or experimental work in the arts, not having a highly  developed intellectual curiosity, and perhaps they are simply baffled by more arcane things which those with greater intellectual capacity or greater sensitivity of various kinds might be able to understand. Middlebrows may well be keen on the novels of Jane Austen and Dickens (just as highbrows are - or should be), though they might not respond to them in quite the same way; stereotypically, they probably enjoy listening to some classical music - let's say _Scheherezade_ (R-K's), Chopin's Nocturnes, Mozart's _Elvira Madigan _piano concerto, Elgar's cello concerto, etc,. and enjoy going to see '_La Bohème_' or '_Le Nozze di Figaro_' or '_Tosca_' etc. , though they probably wouldn't go to see Berg's_ Lulu_ or Burtwhistle's _Minotaur_, or listen even to Messiaen or Boulez; they're more likely to read a book offering a 'popularising' account of some area of science  or some period of history etc. than a specialist academic treatment ; they may well enjoy art and visit with genuine pleasure art galleries where the works of the great masters (up to Picasso) are shown, thought they might express bafflement and suspicion when they read about the entries for the annual Turner Prize.  Why be dismissive? Without the middlebrows, the arts in England would have disappeared altogether by now (they're on the way).

I'll just add that middlebrows might be people with great intellectual gifts; e.g. a scientist at the forefront of research in particle physics might still be a middlebrow.

Whilst I'm not qualified to say whether the word 'middlebrow' can successfully be translated into French, all I can say is that the suggestions given by French speakers above don't strike me as adequate, which leads me to think that it may after all be untranslatable. (I confess that I don't understand 'intellectuel option Télérama' - I'll look it up.)


----------



## lentulax

le chat noir said:


> Il y a une page wiki entière sur cette notion.


I've just read the wiki page - it's extremely misleading. It gives a remarkable amount of attention to the opinions of Virginia Wolf - a notorious snob (and a self-admitted one).


----------



## le chat noir

It seems pretty obvious the meaning of "middlebrow" has changed between the 60's and the 80's onwards, just as that of the French "bourgeois" in the course of centuries.
Apparently no two native speakers can agree on what the word actually means.
I see this destruction of concepts as a reflection of the classless society theorized by the likes of Fukuyama in the early 90's (the end of History...).
The term "social class" has been waning for decades but is now resurfacing, cleansed of any trace of the odious communism  Apparently this particular notion was just too pertinent to be permanently deleted.
During the last few decades, this deliberate negation of social structures lead to the invention of all kinds of fuzzy, inadequate and weak notions in an attempt to plug that gaping semantic hole. Which explains these translation conundrums pretty well : these words carry so little meaning you can render them with any odd equally fuzzy and weak equivalent.
"intellectuel option Télérama", seriously? Would you call that a sociological concept?


----------



## antoine boileau

I would suggest that the meaning of a word, and all the art of translation, is context-dependent. (If that were not the case, then there would be no need for this forum - a dictionary would suffice.)
The reason that we native english speakers each give slightly different views on "middlebrow" is that there is no context given in the original question. 
However, if Guillaume 37 has read all of these comments (and wikipedia too), I think he will have a pretty good idea of how to translate, or paraphrase, the word !


----------



## Locape

le chat noir said:


> "intellectuel option Télérama", seriously? Would you call that a sociological concept?


C'est d'autant plus absurde comme traduction que ce magazine hebdomadaire culturel valorise justement ce que @lentulax (#22) qualifie de _highbrow_ (l'opéra _Lulu _de Berg, les œuvres de Messiaen, etc.) et donne souvent de mauvaises critiques à des programmes comme "Les Enquêtes de Vera" (_Vera_) appréciés apparemment par les _middlebrows_. 
Pas mal d'artistes français _grand public _reprochent souvent à Télérama d'être encore trop élitiste, même si ce journal fait l'effort de refléter de plus en plus tous les types de cultures.


----------



## sylvainremy

I know this thread is confusing enough as it is 😁 but I can't help referencing the more recent but trending neologism 'midwit' as it is morphologically and semantically close.


----------



## lentulax

'Midwit' appears to refer specifically to intelligence, meaning someone of average intelligence. Being middlebrow is not directly a function of intelligence, though there's obviously a positive correlation. 'Midwit' appears to normally be used in a negative way, and to include the notion that 'midwits' think they're much cleverer than they really are;  this is simply not part of the definition 0f middlebrows - some middlebrows may be like that, some not. 'Midwit' may have a use - I might use it to characterise the kind of people who normally use the term 'midwit' - such as the the obnoxious far-right Vox Day, credited with originating or popularising the term, and the usual mob of online followers that most people   - lowbrow, middlebrow, or highbrow - wouldn't want to be associated with.


----------



## Wodwo

I am entirely with lentulax's long post on this one. I only know one person who uses the term "middlebrow" and he is someone whose literary tastes tend to be either highbrow (Borges) or lowbrow (genre fiction), but not "middlebrow", which he regards as boring and obvious. I know lots of people who read "middlebrow" books (including me), but none of them would use that term. They'd say, "this is an interesting / well written book".

I regard the term "middlebrow" as saying far more about the user than it does about what is being referred to.


----------



## trans-latour

Wodwo said:


> I regard the term "middlebrow" as saying far more about the user than it does about what is being referred to.


Coluche, a French humorist, defined an "alcoholic" as follows: "An alcoholic is someone you don't like and who drinks as much as you do".
From your comment, it seems that the same formula could be used for "someone who watches middlebrow productions" or for a "midwit":
"A midwit is someone you don't like and who is no dumber than you".


----------

